# happy birthday jason! (shagnasty)



## bottlenutboy (Aug 17, 2007)

happy birthday dude! hope you get into a loaded early one![]


----------



## towhead (Aug 17, 2007)

Have a great one!  ....and many more too!


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 17, 2007)

hey happy birthday!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 17, 2007)

happy b-day!


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 17, 2007)

Shag:

 Have a have B day.  Hope it was a good one and the bottles were bountiful.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 18, 2007)

hope you have a great birthday and a  great dig.   rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shag....hope it's a goodun'.....


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Shag! ~Jim


----------



## Shagnasty (Aug 18, 2007)

hello everyone      i had a gerat birthday!     didnt do any digging but i did do some camping      that is all i wanted for my birthday.....to git away from it all     it worked great!    a couple of days alone in the woods and i feal much better now[]

 thanks for the birthday wishes it means a lot to me         later   shagnasty


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey MAN, sorry I missed it, I've been keepin busy.  You'll have to stop down soon, I got ya something.  HAPPY B DAY, ya old fart.[]


----------



## longneck (Aug 21, 2007)

hey man sorry missed it but happy big 40      and i thought your b day was april 20       well i see it was a good one glad to hear you got out and played with some wood all alone  and hope you do feel better


----------

